# Chicken TV commercial



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I just saw this commercial on TV lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, wish I knew about this while we were at the hospital. I don't have enough data to play it at home. I'll have to watch it Tuesday.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Actually I liked Old MacGimmick's farm, the chickens were free ranging etc...not crowded like the commercial operation. It was a strange TV commercial IMO.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no idea what the subject matter is on the commercial other than it probably has to do with chickens. I'll let you know after I watch it tomorrow.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Dawg,I agree the first chickens were happier.I always felt sorry for commercially raised chickens even though I support it by buying chicken at the store.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, seems like they were happier before. I really don't understand that's an improvement?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw it. As soon as we arrived at the hospital I pulled it up.

Who here is convinced that commercial growout is the better deal for the birds? To me they did themselves a ton of harm thinking that commercial was a good idea.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I think it means you're not getting a fancy designer label with the fancy price tag.

Maybe a little slap at Purdue with their oregano oil that saves all chickens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Purdue's commercials really ruffles my feathers when I see them. Hmmm, maybe I should hit them on Twitter the next time I see one.


----------

